

IBM show POC of social login attack [video] - corin_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC0s3S00Dmk

======
corin_
Just got linked to this, feel it's probably already been on HN and I missed it
last week but couldn't find any submissions so posting in case it hasn't been.

